# Info On Hypp.



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This post makes me sad. 

Maybe get the colt tested before making any decisions?

Here's UC Davis's info on HYPP: https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/hypp.php

Looks like they charge $40 for the test.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have owned NH horses & never had problem. They were all asymptomatic . I educated myself on their care & what to do if I ever saw symptoms. Well never did see anything or have to use any meds .  My horses lived a pasture life though that is the healthiest for these horses. They were fed treated as all my horses & it would be hard to pick them out as being HYPP carriers from the rest of horses in herd. :wink: After finding out I had a HYPP horse I met several people that also owned & had experience with these horses, they too never had issues. People make it out to be a death sentence :-( but in majority of cases these horses can be easily managed with appropriate care. Would I be afraid to have another ... No. But I choose not to go there again only because the stigma they have & hard marketability of them.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

What an awful situation 

We have an appy mare on my eq team that is HH. She was only recently diagnosed after being treated for an (unrelated) injury, and had been in heavy use for many years without much of an issue. The mare is lovely and can be ridden by anyone. She is also 16, and although she showed symptoms that her owner (a primarily WB/TB rider) never picked up on, she has never been a danger to herself or others.

Now that she is on a proper diet and management for her status, she has become LOADS better and no longer has muscle tremors. She's actually my favorite horse on the team, both on the ground and under saddle. Love her.

So, I'd recommend getting your colt tested. HYPP is not a death sentence, or even particularly hard to manage. I wouldn't give up on him just yet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

https://www.animalgenetics.us/Equine/Genetic_Disease/HYPP.asp

Just pull some tail hair and test him first to see if he's N/N or N/H. Remember all the angst I went through with Bo and how linebred to Impressive his sire was and N/H and Bo is N/N. The test is only $30 and the 5 panel test is about $100, if you want to do that. 

If he's N/H it could be so mild as to be nothing or he could be pretty affected. You probably wouldn't see any signs til he's older, 3ish and going into training, that seems to be a trigger as is stress. 

First thing I'd do is test though and make any decisions after I got the results. Animal genetics had my results back in 1 or 2 days after they received the sample.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

paintedpastures said:


> I have owned NH horses & never had problem. They were all asymptomatic . I educated myself on their care & what to do if I ever saw symptoms. Well never did see anything or have to use any meds .  My horses lived a pasture life though that is the healthiest for these horses. They were fed treated as all my horses & it would be hard to pick them out as being HYPP carriers from the rest of horses in herd. :wink: After finding out I had a HYPP horse I met several people that also owned & had experience with these horses, they too never had issues. People make it out to be a death sentence :-( but in majority of cases these horses can be easily managed with appropriate care. Would I be afraid to have another ... No. But I choose not to go there again only because the stigma they have & hard marketability of them.


This. Of the NH horses that I am familiar with, all have been asymptomatic and you would never know.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes it can be managed and yes in a way it is a death sentence. You never know if a horse that is positive for HYPP will have an attack or not. That danger is what turns people away from HYPP horses and the stigma. What if a child is riding an HYPP+ horse and it has an attack and falls on them seriously injuring said child? That is a possibility and why most people will turn away from an HYPP+ horse. Add on top of that that the majority of the horse owning backyard world (aka most horse owners) do not have the resources/know how/or inclination to properly manage an HYPP+ horse you can end up with a giant mess.

DB - Pull 30-40 mane or tail hairs WITH root bulb and I would send them to Animal Genetics if I were you. Turn around time is much shorter than UC Davis since they are not contracted with the AQHA. https://www.animalgenetics.us/Equine/Genetic_Disease/HYPP.asp

I wouldn't make any decisions until you test the colt. Pull the hair, send it in and then make your decisions when you have the results. 

Were you going to vet check the other mares? Might be a good idea to get an idea if they are bred or not. If they are, you can pull hairs when the foals are born and send in right away.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Apparently the neighbors are not well informed about HYPP... Sorry you have to go through this but at least one mystery is solved. If they were better neighbors, they would have told you last year that their stud was in with your mares, they are liable for surprise babies.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

If you're going to send hair to test for HYPP, just do a full five panel. The stud could have PSSM and they just haven't tested for it (unless the owner stated they ran the five panel and it was just HYPP). Better to know exactly what you're dealing with.

The N/H and H/H horses I know have mostly been symptomatic. And it's awful. My friend put down her 14 year old n/H mare because of complications with HYPP. They got to the point that the horse was suffering every summer. I've seen the attacks she had, they weren't pretty.

Not every horse suffers from it the same way and many can/do lead full lives. Some don't show any signs of having it at all. 

She also put down a mare that was PSSM p/p1 who was only 5 years old, but had foundered twice on a dry lot and was lame on and off due to PSSM.

There are diet requirements that help handle these genetic diseases and anyone with an HYPP or PSSM horse should be aware of their needs.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> You never know if a horse that is positive for HYPP will have an attack


 yes, and you never know if a horse will grow a brain tumor, get cancer, die suddenly of a heart attack or break a leg. I have personally seen all of those, but of all the HYPP positive horses I've known, NONE in my experience have had a sudden attack that injured a person(I'm sure its happened somewhere, but I haven't heard of it), and I know of many that have been completely asymptomatic their entire lives. I have known horses to go down with no warning and have a heart attack(like Hickstead ) Have a sudden leg injury and go down midstride or develop a brain tumor and become a complete nut job that tried to kill any rider on its back. Crap happens with horses.

I hate that these genetic diseases even exist, never mind that ignorant people keep them going through poor breeding practices. But its not the foals fault and its not a death sentence.

I would test this foal. He may be clear, you don't know until you test. Even if he is positive, a knowledgeable person can manage it and potentially the foal can lead a long and useful life.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

BlueSpark said:


> yes, and you never know if a horse will grow a brain tumor, get cancer, die suddenly of a heart attack or break a leg. I have personally seen all of those, but of all the HYPP positive horses I've known, NONE in my experience have had a sudden attack that injured a person(I'm sure its happened somewhere, but I haven't heard of it), and I know of many that have been completely asymptomatic their entire lives. I have known horses to go down with no warning and have a heart attack(like Hickstead ) Have a sudden leg injury and go down midstride or develop a brain tumor and become a complete nut job that tried to kill any rider on its back. Crap happens with horses.
> 
> I hate that these genetic diseases even exist, never mind that ignorant people keep them going through poor breeding practices. But its not the foals fault and its not a death sentence.
> 
> I would test this foal. He may be clear, you don't know until you test. Even if he is positive, a knowledgeable person can manage it and potentially the foal can lead a long and useful life.


Well said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

BlueSpark said:


> yes, and you never know if a horse will grow a brain tumor, get cancer, die suddenly of a heart attack or break a leg. I have personally seen all of those, but of all the HYPP positive horses I've known, NONE in my experience have had a sudden attack that injured a person(I'm sure its happened somewhere, but I haven't heard of it), and I know of many that have been completely asymptomatic their entire lives. I have known horses to go down with no warning and have a heart attack(like Hickstead ) Have a sudden leg injury and go down midstride or develop a brain tumor and become a complete nut job that tried to kill any rider on its back. Crap happens with horses.
> 
> I hate that these genetic diseases even exist, never mind that ignorant people keep them going through poor breeding practices. But its not the foals fault and its not a death sentence.
> 
> I would test this foal. He may be clear, you don't know until you test. Even if he is positive, a knowledgeable person can manage it and potentially the foal can lead a long and useful life.


The big difference is you KNOW an HYPP+ horse is essentially a ticking time bomb. They HYPP+ horses I've known personally were all well managed, still had attacks. 

For every asymptomatic horse there as just as many badly affected HYPP+ horses. One slip with a feeding/care regimen can set of a horrendous attack. 

This argument is asinine. Comparing cancer, and injuries to a genetic disorder is asinine as well. HYPP can be bred out of the population, cancer and injuries cannot.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> yes, and you never know if a horse will grow a brain tumor, get cancer, die suddenly of a heart attack or break a leg. I have personally seen all of those, but of all the HYPP positive horses I've known, NONE in my experience have had a sudden attack that injured a person(I'm sure its happened somewhere, but I haven't heard of it), and I know of many that have been completely asymptomatic their entire lives. I have known horses to go down with no warning and have a heart attack(like Hickstead ) Have a sudden leg injury and go down midstride or develop a brain tumor and become a complete nut job that tried to kill any rider on its back. Crap happens with horses.
> 
> I hate that these genetic diseases even exist, never mind that ignorant people keep them going through poor breeding practices. But its not the foals fault and its not a death sentence.
> 
> I would test this foal. He may be clear, you don't know until you test. Even if he is positive, a knowledgeable person can manage it and potentially the foal can lead a long and useful life.


I agree that it doesn't have to be a death sentence, however, it may be very difficult to sell an HYPP N/H horse though, if he has it.

I see them all the time on the horse for sale pages I monitor on facebook. I watch their price drop and drop as horse owners become more aware of HYPP (And PSSM) and the complications and management these diseases have/need/take. After seeing what my friend had to go through, I would *never* knowingly purchase a horse that wasn't genetically clean.

I would definitely make sure the colt was gelded before re-homing if you can. There are still plenty of people who ignore the genetic results and breed anyway.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> This argument is asinine. Comparing cancer, and injuries to a genetic disorder is asinine as well. HYPP can be bred out of the population, cancer and injuries cannot.


 poor training practices causing injuries and physical predispositions CAN be bred out. Why would breeding a horse with a history of health problems be any less asinine than breeding a hypp horse? Why would a horse that had heart problems be any different, or a history of a serious illness, or small feet predisposed/with a history of navicular? How about a horse with history of erratic/dangerous behaviour that was bred because it had great papers and was pretty? How is that foal, which has the genetic potential to be an unpredictable, dangerous horse, any better than a HYPP horse, which may or may not have an attack?? 

Would I buy a HYPP positive horse? No. I don't have the facilities to manage it properly. This foal, if positive, will need to be owned by someone knowledgeable, which may require giving it away to the right person.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Prior to my NH's arrival 8 yrs ago, I did a ton of research and what did it turn up, a real horror story, the type people love to tell you when facing surgery. It's of a show horse and it went down during a class with a little girl on board. I suspect no one had paid any attention to the horse's status, thus took no precautions. They do require a low potassium diet, pasture instead of a stall and I provide both a lick and pickling salt which the horses seem to prefer. Mine is asymptomatic too. Oats are good and look for bagged feeds around 1% potassium.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am going to have the foal tested. In Fact I looked up the address and where to send the samples before I posted here.
I have heard too many horror stories about HYPP.
I know some never show signs and some are easily managed.

I remember this stallion because his prior owners first offered me breedings to him. I asked who he was by and they told me a Reserve World Champion. I looked up the horse and found info on the sire. He was HYPP HH.
I told the prior owners I did not want to take the chance of raising horses with HYPP even if they were only NH.
They insisted HYPP only affected QH's and Paints.
I tried to discuss the topic with them but they kept insisting this was true. 
I wanted to ask them if they saw Stupid written on my forehead and gullible on my behind.
6 months later they tried to give him to me. I refused. Now he is down the road and not in a very secure corral. I feel very sorry for the family that now has him. They have good intentions but have no idea what they might encounter. 
I am sending Miquel to explain HYPP to them in Spainish and to help them erect a better more secure corral.
The mares at the farm are sometimes less than a mile from his property line.
This winter we will re enforce the fence line . Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Sorry my above post did not include a thank you to everyone. 
I seem to have forgotten my manners. 
So allow me to offer a belated Thank You for the information and easing my mind. Shalom Donald


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

HYPP is also found often in Appaloosas because any breed that uses lineage of Impreesive and breeds back to it can produce HH horses. Cross breeding with other breeds can produce NH horses but they can still be symptomatic with a single gene. Most genetic diseases require 2 copies for an effected horse but there are genetic diseases that only need 1 copy. 

BlueSpark, many things can be bred out but we will always have to deal with poor choices because humans aren't always the brightest. Many breed horses with little knowledge or experience, lack of genetic testing, breeding poor conformation and temperament which floods the market with cheap horses. Education can only do so much, people still have agency to choose. Families are still being ripped apart by drunk drivers no matter how many decades we try to educate people to be responsible and not drive drunk. We still have agency to make bad judgement and there are always consequences, dangerous minded horses, horses that have miserable lives from genetic diseases, lethal white foals who are 100% avoidable, horses that are prone to injure and health problems as well as all the horses who are bred only because of color or to keep a piece of their precious horse. Sadly, many people try to dump the mess they created and place blame on bad luck :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How old is this stallion? If I recall correctly in 1997 AQHA began demanding DNA. Hypp HH babies would not be registerable.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

2007 was when HH horses were not longer eligible for registration with the AQHA. ApHC did the same for 2008. APHA has no such rulings.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I look forward to the day when n/H and p/P1 horses are no longer allowed to breed. I hope I see it happen. A lot of this is on the registries to change. I hope as buyers become more educated and more information about these become available, it'll also help change 'business as usual' for some of these breeders.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> How old is this stallion? If I recall correctly in 1997 AQHA began demanding DNA. Hypp HH babies would not be registerable.


The Grandsire was an aged stallion when the palomino was born I cant remember how old this one is.
That is my concern is that he is HYPP H/H and was given away because he was not eligible for registration.
I will go to the farm and get some samples in the next day or so when the vet has time to make a house call about the other possibly bred mares.
Until then what is done is done and no amount of worrying about the foals future is going to change it. Shalom


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think, and correct me if I'm wrong, the colt only has a chance of being N/H. In order to be H/H both parents have to carry the gene. I could be wrong though. If the stallion was H/H, colt will be N/H. If Stallion was N/H, colt has a 50% chance of being n/n.

I think. I have been wrong before. Many times. Disclaimer applies.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Drifting said:


> I think, and correct me if I'm wrong, the colt only has a chance of being N/H. In order to be H/H both parents have to carry the gene. I could be wrong though. If the stallion was H/H, colt will be N/H. If Stallion was N/H, colt has a 50% chance of being n/n.
> 
> I think. I have been wrong before. Many times. Disclaimer applies.


That's right, but it still depends if the dam was HYPP+ or as well.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Drifting said:


> I think, and correct me if I'm wrong, the colt only has a chance of being N/H. In order to be H/H both parents have to carry the gene. I could be wrong though. If the stallion was H/H, colt will be N/H. If Stallion was N/H, colt has a 50% chance of being n/n.
> 
> I think. I have been wrong before. Many times. Disclaimer applies.


That is correct, problem is sire is either H/H or N/H (we don't know which but the owner knows the stud has at least one copy but it sounds like there is a language barrier to know more) so the surprise colt could be N/H at the worst or n/n at the best. Breeders have been known to give away H/H horses to unsuspecting individuals, too bad that they left him intact. There is no reason to continue breeding N/H horses, there are plenty of better stock to use in the breeding shed that are disease free.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> That's right, but it still depends if the dam was HYPP+ or as well.


I think the dam was mostly Arab (registered half) and the non Arab blood was thoroughbred...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> I think the dam was mostly Arab (registered half) and the non Arab blood was thoroughbred...


I'm talking about the stud's sire. Sorry, getting confused here with all the back and forth and trying to do school work too. 

The stud's sire is known HH, at minimum he is NH with the possibility of HH depending on his dam as well. We can't say that he is HH or NH without knowing his breeding.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I only read the first page but I agree that you need to have the horse tested. It's a minimal fee and there is a chance that the horse is NN. As for if the horse is NH or HH then there is a special diet hte horse would need to be on. There is NO way of knowing if the horse will have an attack or not....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Since the advice has already been given, I'll just offer my prayers that stud is N/H and foal is N/N.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The foals grandsire is HH and I do know his name. I will not disclose it since the breeders are still in business and they do stand at least one of his offspring that is NH.
Even though we are not breeding the same type of horse I see no use in questioning another persons breeding program. A successful one at that. I would rather not comment in order to treat them as I would like to be treated. They are honest about their stallions status. No one was duped into breeding a mare to one of their stallions.
I am going to offer to pay for the sires test also. My spainish was not good enough to explain what HYPP is. The young ladies of the family understood somewhat as they speak english.
If I do sell or give away this foal and he is NH I will have him gelded. In fact I will probably have it done shortly after he is weaned. I usually wait a year or two and sell most of my colts intact. I sell affordable arabians and to keep my prices reasonable I pass the cost of gelding to the new owners. I have gelded horses with some faults that I do not want passed on or attributed to my breeding program. 
Thanks again for your advice. Anyone have anything else to add let me know. Shalom


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing to see the outcome.

It is kind of you to offer to pay for the sire's test but honestly what's the point? You know he's at least NH if not HH and while one's better then the other both are positive..?

Sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If the colts sire is HYPP HH I want the current owner to know and to understand that they should not breed him.
They have no idea what HYPP is. They dont comprehend the consequences of breeding a horse that is HYPP HH.
Maybe by showing them the results of the test they can understand that if he is HYPP HH ne will always pass this on to his foals.
Not everyone is a media savvy owner. They see a well built stallion and are told how important his sire is yet have no idea about genetics. Shalom


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Subbing to see the outcome.
> 
> It is kind of you to offer to pay for the sire's test but honestly what's the point? You know he's at least NH if not HH and while one's better then the other both are positive..?
> 
> Sounds like you have a good plan.


It could help educate the neighbors since they were given a stallion who is at the very least N/H. Never fun to watch someone in a train wreck with a ticking time bomb that they have little knowledge of how to help prevent attacks with proper management. Maybe if the sire turns out to be H/H, they can be informed about the problems every foal will potentially face and get him gelded. Then there won't be future surprises by a stallion in less than stellar fencing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> 2007 was when HH horses were not longer eligible for registration with the AQHA. ApHC did the same for 2008. APHA has no such rulings.


Actually APHA does not allow H/H horses to be registered. This link takes you to their rule book. Hopefully to the right page but if not it is on page 49.
Official APHA Supplement


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

You know it wouldn't be horrible if you shared pics of him!

And I do agree get him tested before deciding his future. If he is H/N I would have him gelded and find him a good home with full disclosure. 

For me it's slightly easier because he's a colt, have him gelding and it ends with him, if he was a filly you can't guarantee no one will want to breed down the line. I hope this is the only surprise you end up with over this.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> Actually APHA does not allow H/H horses to be registered. This link takes you to their rule book. Hopefully to the right page but if not it is on page 49.
> Official APHA Supplement


Yes, but testing is only required in the case of two non Paint parents. If you look at the rule, RG-020.A.1.c.1, this only applies to registration of QHxQH, QHxTB, and TBxTB breedings (RG-020.A.1.c). It is a step in the right direction, though.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> If the colts sire is HYPP HH I want the current owner to know and to understand that they should not breed him.
> They have no idea what HYPP is. They dont comprehend the consequences of breeding a horse that is HYPP HH.
> Maybe by showing them the results of the test they can understand that if he is HYPP HH ne will always pass this on to his foals.
> Not everyone is a media savvy owner. They see a well built stallion and are told how important his sire is yet have no idea about genetics. Shalom


I understand that, but all those things still stand if he is NH, right? That's my confusion. The only thing is there *might* be a chance of him not passing it on. But there's still a chance.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

DB, I think that you are doing the right thing by being willing to educate them regardless of whether he's HH or NH. But they'll need further education if he's HH, because of the extremely high possibility of actually getting symptoms. So I think it's good to test him and see what he is. I applaud you wanting to help them out when it would be so easy to just test your baby, and watch from afar as the train wreck happens, and there are plenty of people who would do just that. I think you are going above and beyond, and I really appreciate that. :clap: 

I am glad you are getting him tested, as well as getting the other mares checked. Hopefully the stallion is NH, the baby is NN, and you have nothing to worry about. If he is NH, I second that sometimes they'll have symptoms, but a lot of times they don't, you just have to be aware, and know what to look for. I'm glad that you are educating yourself since you may have a NH baby on your hands, but are doing it without condemning all the other parties involved. 

Thank you also for sending someone over to help them reinforce their fences, as again you could just reinforce yours and let whatever happens over there happen, but instead you are willing to look out for them too, seeing as they got roped into something they are ill equipped to deal with nor have good knowledge of. (Waves hands in air in happiness). We need more people like you in this world!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

dressagebelle said:


> DB, I think that you are doing the right thing by being willing to educate them regardless of whether he's HH or NH. But they'll need further education if he's HH, because of the extremely high possibility of actually getting symptoms. So I think it's good to test him and see what he is. I applaud you wanting to help them out when it would be so easy to just test your baby, and watch from afar as the train wreck happens, and there are plenty of people who would do just that. I think you are going above and beyond, and I really appreciate that. :clap:
> 
> I am glad you are getting him tested, as well as getting the other mares checked. Hopefully the stallion is NH, the baby is NN, and you have nothing to worry about. If he is NH, I second that sometimes they'll have symptoms, but a lot of times they don't, you just have to be aware, and know what to look for. I'm glad that you are educating yourself since you may have a NH baby on your hands, but are doing it without condemning all the other parties involved.
> 
> Thank you also for sending someone over to help them reinforce their fences, as again you could just reinforce yours and let whatever happens over there happen, but instead you are willing to look out for them too, seeing as they got roped into something they are ill equipped to deal with nor have good knowledge of. (Waves hands in air in happiness). We need more people like you in this world!


I agree with this 110%!! You're awesome, DB! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I agree with this 110%!! You're awesome, DB!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree as well! It really shows what a good person you are to go above and beyond your duty to help educate your neighbors. 

Here's to hoping the foal is not positive. On the other hand I have a hypp gelding and I find him super easy to maintain. My other two just eat what he eats when on pasture and we're careful with his diet when he's stalled. Haven't had an issue in the 3-4 years I've had him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OK everyone. Thanks for the compliments.
I am doing nothing that most of you would not do yourself.
I believe that we are all here for the good of others.
I want my neighbors to understand why their stallion should not be used for breeding. I want them to be prepared to take care of him.
I want him in a secure fence to keep him away from MY mares and any others in the surrounding area.
I do these things because I hope that if I were that stallions owners someone would do the same for me.
They are nice decent hard working people . Shalom


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Until you get the genetics tests back, you won't absolutely know who the sire of your foal was. He may have done the dirty deed. There could also be another stallion on the loose. I had a mare that gave birth to a foal and he never was explained. There were no stallions for miles around.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Until you get the genetics tests back, you won't absolutely know who the sire of your foal was. He may have done the dirty deed. There could also be another stallion on the loose. I had a mare that gave birth to a foal and he never was explained. There were no stallions for miles around.


The stallion owners admitted that they found their stallion in the pasture with db's mares (but had not told db about it when it happened) and the stallion tested H/H for HYPP and the colt tested n/H. I doubt there are many other dilute HYPP stallions running around at the same time as the neighbor's stud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimately all that matters at this point is there is an unplanned foal that is N/H.

The neighbors horse has been tested H/H for educational purposes.

If the foal is by that stallion or another stallion it's not super relevant imo. Doesn't change the facts.


----------

